# Question about coding E/M code with pneumo/fluvac admin code



## kdmontijo (Jan 7, 2010)

In the NCCI edits it shows a "9" or deleted staus by the office E/M codes with the pneumo/ flu vac admin. codes(G0009,G0008). 

Will I get paid then when I bill an E/M code and either G0009 or G0008 on the same claim/DOS? 

Any help on this would be very appreciated


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes you will get paid for the E/M and G0008 G0009.  With Medicare, you won't get paid for 90471 admin on the same date as an E/M.


----------



## krssy70 (Jan 8, 2010)

You can get paid for both services just as long as you have a separate diagnosis for the E/M. If the patient is only coming in for the vaccine, then you must only bill for the vaccine. Hope that helps....

Kristen


----------

